# mantis front leg



## lisa0307 (Oct 26, 2005)

This morning my Idolomantis Diabolica had all his legs, I have come home from work to find that part of his front leg is missing, the part that joins onto the tibia, know as the tarsus. He is a young juvenile and has shed three times. He is normally very active but now has difficulty moving. Is there any chance this leg will grow back and if not, has anyone got any advice. Also I would love to have any advice you have to give with regard to keeping them ie. temperature, housing and anything else you would care to share with me. All advice greatly received. Thanks in advance. Lisa0307


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome to the forum  Do you know if it has shed its skin at all today? Quite often they loose limbs in the process, if kept to dry.

Is there any livefood (crickets) loose in the enclosure? I have had these eat my mantids legs before, and in some cases, the whole mantis.

If it is a small nymphs, then yeah, the leg will grow back. But if it is large/sub adult, then more than likely no, it won't.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## lisa0307 (Oct 26, 2005)

No it didn't shed on the same day as it lost it's leg. It shed two weeks ago. But there was a cicket in the enclosure about a third of the mantids size but it's normally fed on small flies.


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

I see, it still could be a possibility that it could have munched its leg. Only thing I can think of..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2005)

It will grow back if the mantis has enough sheds left. Possibly grow back smaller than normal too.


----------

